# Went with 2, came home with 1



## SlipperKing (Jan 18, 2014)

Get ready for the avalanche now folks! Not what I wanted but somebody had to be the first. Paph tranlienianum 'Chocolate Drop' again.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice clone. The CHM is a useful award, because it provides that baseline against which the next ones submitted for judging will be compared.....


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeap and that sucks for me........Now, when I get may FCC it will cost me 72.00 bucks!:rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2014)

Too bad you didn't have two of these to take in, the first could be the CHM and the second the AM:clap:


How many points?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 18, 2014)

If I could reach you I'd slap you Rick! Its hard enough to get one grow'in and bloom'in!

I had to leave the judging for awhile. When I came back the lead judge pointed out to me what he had posted on the computer slide screens (6 X 8 ft) for all to view. What the AOS excepted as legal imports and what was not. I read the very short list; gigant, hang, viet and wenshane then the notice went on to say "all others are illegal" They had tagged it anyways and went to a table....I didn't feel so good.

You need a minim of 80 points for a CHM


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2014)

Aren't CHM also provisional pending taxonomic verification?

This is such an obvious species, it may not need anything beyond photos.

I once got a CHM on a Malaxis species, and had to send a cut off spike to a proff. in Oklahoma.


----------



## emydura (Jan 18, 2014)

Well done Rick (I think?). That is a very nice clone so I think you were robbed of an AM award. You needed a one-two punch as Rick said.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2014)

I believe these were accepted as legal w/ paperwork thru Hengduan. Congrats anyway.


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2014)

Ah well, if life and judging always went the way we wanted, there'd be
no mystery. I think it's lovely. Screw the judges!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats Rick!!!! Jean


----------



## 2Toned (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful, Rick! You deserve the highest of accolades.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 19, 2014)

There was a tranlienianum in the NJOS show, and some for sale. Don't think they would have had them for sale if it weren't legal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 19, 2014)

Rick said:


> Aren't CHM also provisional pending taxonomic verification?
> 
> This is such an obvious species, it may not need anything beyond photos.
> 
> I once got a CHM on a Malaxis species, and had to send a cut off spike to a proff. in Oklahoma.


I may still have to do that Rick. Nobody mentioned it at the time.


NYEric said:


> I believe these were accepted as legal w/ paperwork thru Hengduan. Congrats anyway.


Took all my paperwork with me. I had Perner's sales receipt and I printed off one of his PDF's that Ray provided for us where Perner states his company is the only legal importer of these Paphs into the United States. I also highlighted the section in the PDF, where Perner explains why the cost is way too high to have CITES papers for each individual plant when he visits the US for shows. The 4 team of judges excepted all of that as fact and proceeded. As of yesterday, according to their records no one had formally presented tranlienianum to AOS for award consideration. Mentioned by Tom, this plant will be the base for others to follow. The judges had no other choice but a CHM. The next blooming I can take it for flower quality award consideration.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 19, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> There was a tranlienianum in the NJOS show, and some for sale. Don't think they would have had them for sale if it weren't legal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Apparently, the judges at the NJOS show wasn't willing to be the first to open that can of worms. The plant owner may not had the proper paperwork handy with the plant at the time of judging so they would of passed over it.


----------



## John M (Jan 19, 2014)

Congratulations! It's time to get this species into the mainstream and for them to qualify for awards.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2014)

John M said:


> Congratulations! It's time to get this species into the mainstream and for them to qualify for awards.



Yes!!

So make sure you check on the provisional taxonomic thing. It would bite if the record lapsed for procedural crap.

I would check on the AOS website if your local judge consultants aren't available for comment.

I know the AOS site has a list of people registered as taxonomic verifiers, and it was up to me to pick who I thought would be the best for the Malaxis.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats on a nice one Rick. One was awarded a CHM recently just a bit before yours and they also had paperwork from Hengduan. The plant was verified as true to the species. There isn't much of a problem with this one because it is so distinct. Unfortunately that isn't always the case.
http://speciesidentificationtaskforce.blogspot.com/2013/12/paphiopedilum-tranlienianum.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats, Rick! The flower deserves an award, and a CCM is a beginning.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 20, 2014)

Rick said:


> Yes!!
> 
> So make sure you check on the provisional taxonomic thing. It would bite if the record lapsed for procedural crap.
> 
> ...


The head judge emailed me and forward a copy of my sells receipt. I guess that is all I needed.



Chicago Chad said:


> Congrats on a nice one Rick. One was awarded a CHM recently just a bit before yours and they also had paperwork from Hengduan. The plant was verified as true to the species. There isn't much of a problem with this one because it is so distinct. Unfortunately that isn't always the case.
> http://speciesidentificationtaskforce.blogspot.com/2013/12/paphiopedilum-tranlienianum.html



This is great to here. Now there is at least two documented plants to work from.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Apparently, the judges at the NJOS show wasn't willing to be the first to open that can of worms. The plant owner may not had the proper paperwork handy with the plant at the time of judging so they would of passed over it.



At NJOS the plant was not entered for judging.


----------



## Trithor (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations Rick, I know it is not what you wanted, but after the post in the paph pic section, I am sure you kind of suspected it might happen? It deserves a proper flower quality award and I am sure you will get one on the next flowering.


----------

